# band saw



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

How safe is a band saw.:gun_bandana:sama:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

It's only as safe as the person using it. Im fairly new to one but Use a push stick when working with smaller pieces and always pay attention to where your hands are. Don't want any distractions when using one either.


----------



## Fins59 (Oct 16, 2011)

Info out there says injuries occur when operator reaches in to retrieve the piece he is cutting, before the blade stops turning. On most saws that blade turns for awhile after you turn it off.

Recently talked to a guy this happened to and he is experienced and works in a manufacturing shop. Like Dominick said - push stick and pay attention.

I have 2 bandsaws, a 14" Grizzly and a older 9" Ryobi and consider them the safest of all the other saws I have, such as table saw, RAS, circular saw and even miter saw.

Side Note: My 9" Ryobi (BS 902) is about 10 years old and I think I paid $87 for it at HD. Dependable, handiest little saw in my shop for what I tinker around with. Exceptional value. Don't know about the newer ones.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*pretty safe, considering...*

I've got a few and the only advice I can give is "Watch Your Fingers and the Blade" . 
1. The other advice I have is beware of a rocking workpiece which can bind the blade, have it jam, or snap in the middle of a cut.
2. The only other advice I have is do not ever reach in front of a spinning blade to retrieve a cut off, use a pencil or small stick and "whack" it from the rear forward so it's way in front of the blade.
3. When you find you have to really push on the work to make the cut, the blade is dull and replace it.
4. Push sticks that hook over the end of your workpiece and can't slip off are the best.
5. When using a fence for resawing keep the work tight against the fence with your left hand.
6. A stop block on the fence will allow you to make limited depth cuts for shoulders on tenons and the actual tenon. It's a great way to make them.
7. As mentioned the blade will spin down for a minute or so wait :yes: and do not be casual about any movements until it's dead stopped.
8. If you see sparks somthin' ain't right...wood don't make no sparks. :no:


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Bandsaws are safe enough to use all day long for a decade and not get hurt.
Bandsaws are dangerous enough to slice off a finger, or hand, or arm, or your head if you do something stupid.

Basically, bandsaws are as safe as you are. Work safely and you'll be fine. Work dangerously and you may lose a body part.

I don't speak for everyone, but I like my body parts to remain attached, so I be careful and work as safely as possible.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

You just have to respect the machine. Band saw is a no joke. You know what I mean.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

gus1962 said:


> You just have to respect the machine. Band saw is a no joke. You know what I mean.


There's a poet among us!


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

When I use my band saw, I try to make sure the top rollers are close to the work piece. I think this makes it a tad safer.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> How safe is a band saw.:gun_bandana:sama:


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...338691&qsubts=1357924436639&q=band+saw+safety


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Safety measure should be put in mind http://bandsawblog.com/band-saw-safety-measures/ .


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Remember.... band saws are used for cutting sides of beef.
The band saw does NOT care what it cuts.
If you feed "something" into a band saw... it's not going to look the same afterwards.
Wood, Bone, fingers, you name it...
Pay attention to what you're doing and you'll be fine.
DON"T get distracted!!
..Jon..


----------



## BClem (Jan 14, 2013)

Blade tension and proper tire alignment will help keep that band saw safe. Check the tires for wear and replace as needed. I take the tension out of mine if I'm not going to use it for a while.


----------

